# Authentifikation und anschliesendes auslesen von JSON



## burgerkiller93 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander Bin zimlich neu in der Welt der Java-Programmierung und nutzen eines Forums ,deshalb verzeit mir bitte eventuelle feheler.
Zurzeit mache ich ein Praktikum und bin momentan in der 5 Woche (selbe zeitspanne in der ich mit Java arbeite). 
Meine Aufgabe besteht darin ein Programm über Java zu schreiben , welches informationen von einer Seite (in JSON vormat) auszulesen kann  , bei der man sich zuvor authentifizieren muss. Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Ich kriege zwar eine verbindung zum Server hin doch , strande ich bei dem versuch eine Authentifizierung hin zu bekommen. Habe gefühlt das halbe Internet durchsucht doch keine brauchbaren Infromationen gefunden. Deshalb möchte ich hier um Hilfe bitten


----------



## Marcinek (30. Mai 2012)

Code? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## burgerkiller93 (30. Mai 2012)

Genau da liegt das problem ich habe verschiedenste sachen ausprobiert ( codeschnippsel von verschiedensten beispielen) doch meist erhielt ich die Fehlermeldung 401 (welche bedeutet das ein zugriff auf die Seite durch eine nichtvorhandene Authentifizierung verhindert wurde). Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand von euch ein Codebeispiel für mich hätte und mir diesen in grundsätzen verständlichen machen könnte . Das wäre echt mega hilfreich


----------

